# Anybody having any luck?



## myfinds65 (Apr 7, 2016)

Anybody finding any? I found one 5" yellow last night along with three 2" blondes but that's it. I'm in extreme northeast oldham county. Spent the majority of the day in the woods and came up empty handed. Could hardly sleep last night I was so excited after finding that one yellow. The yellow was among some cedar trees and the blondes were under an Ash tree I found some blondes under last year. Both on the top of southeast facing slopes. I got a small taste for dinner last night and can't wait for more. Curious as to your hunting techniques, I tend to go pretty slow whereas my better half walks along pretty fast. He doesn't even like morels but luckily for me he likes to hunt them but I'm afraid that he goes so fast that he's missing them and feel like I need to go over where he's already gone. We have a 360 acre farm 2/3 wooded and that's a lot to cover. So how fast do you go? Thanks, Lisa


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Lisa, I'm finding some big yellows, small yellow and immature yellows (greys) in Jefferson this past week. If I'm hunting an area that has been a good past producer I go very slow especially as I'm approaching an elm, ash or sycamore tree in a creek bottom. When hunting hills I like to start in the morning with the sun to my back walking up the hill slowly. They're much easier to see when hunting that way and I really like hunting the east and north facing hills for the smaller yellow/greys and blacks. Hickory and poplar should be the prominent tree in those areas for your best success. Hope that helps. Good luck! If you have a good creek bottom on your place, concentrate on the elms and ash in those areas the next 2 weeks.


----------



## myfinds65 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you Ricard76, it is really nice of you to share your knowledge and experience. I have only been hunting for 5 years and am still learning. I have the fever and dream of someday finding the mother lode. My best year was my first year so that would have been 2011. Last year we only found around 100 over a 3-4 week period which pretty much just gave me some to eat daily. I'd like to get enough to dry some which I was able to do in 2011 and 2012. Hopefully this year too. Thanks again!


----------



## queengretal (Apr 25, 2015)

I found two yellows and one grey today in eastern Clark County. Very disappointed as this time last year I found around four pounds. I think our weather has been to dry and hot for a good model harvest this year. Is there hope for a recovery???


----------



## rheaday (Apr 19, 2013)

Found about 25 grays April 8th. On April 12th found 5 grays and 5 yellows. Looking in Oldham county. Found these all in the same area. I have another area that I check and this is the first years that I have not found any there.


----------



## queengretal (Apr 25, 2015)

I went to the Mountain Mushroom Festival in Estill County today and bought a pound for $80!!! That's what they're going for this year. I went back to eastern Clark County and hunted again and only found four yellows that were older...almost too old. These were located in the moist creek bottom in Sycamore leaves. Anyone else having luck around Clark/ Estil County? The shrooms I bought came out of Morgan county and were picked around the beginning of April. Anyone think the season will improve next week?


----------



## tshive1918 (Apr 23, 2016)

No luck here in Baltimore County at Gunpowder Falls State Park.


----------



## myfinds65 (Apr 7, 2016)

Most of the good rain missed us this week here in our part of Oldham county we only got about 1/4" and we are so dry. My dad and I hunted some today and only found one dried up yellow and one small dried up gray. Very disappointed compared to the same time last year. I've only found 8 total. Hopefully it's not over and we'll get some rain this week.


----------



## morels41041 (Apr 24, 2016)

Found a few 30-40 from two areas. Cold and dry start. Poplar and elm. South facing edge of wood near meandering streams. Later as sun gets hotter deeper and north facing. Suspect this past rain and next week will be prime for this area.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Checked several spots on my Hart county farm while turkey hunting this weekend and found nada. I believe it's over in south central KY. Easily my worst season in past 15 years. Found 165 so far when I usually find 400-750 in a season. I'll check a couple of Jefferson county patches this week to see if they may have produced a 2nd flush of big yellows following the rain Thurs-Fri.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Spent some time shrooming in central Illinois this past weekend. Found grays and yellows, but the property owners seem to think they are just about ready for the season.

Got back yesterday to Knox and checked my spot. The ground is not that dry at all but found zilch. Ricard76, you seem to be the resident expert for the KY area. With that said, do you think this week's rain will produce or are we D U N for the season?


----------



## spongiehound (Apr 26, 2016)

Im over here in Bureau County found only 1 on fri and went back same place sun found only 4 but good size and nice and FRESH THAT MORNING! !' But truly meager pickings so far!!


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

I have been out plenty. Needless to say from the message board that we just have not had enough rain.

However the tail end of the season is upon us and thankfully it has been raining in large amounts. 

I have left my spots alone for a while and will go after the morels get a couple more days of drinking this fresh rain.

I should come home with a nice haul unless somebody beats me to it and cuts down early greys.

I will repostin a few days and give you my update. 

The season should take shape now that it is raining. 

Best of luck everybody.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Jim, I had some concerns that this season would be short and not so sweet when I found 6 small yellows on March 30th and that followed me finding blacks on March 16th. Both way earlier than I had ever found either of those before. Then we hit that long stretch of 70's and 80's and from past experience I knew for sure the season would be cut short but I didn't want to let myself believe it. It's OVER in central and western KY. I did hear of a couple of really good finds (100's) of big yellows in eastern KY river bottoms last week and I would bet this will be the last week finds in that part of the state. Worst season for me ever and I walked a lot of miles in areas that have produced very well for me in the past.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Kick me in the jimmies and tell me Knox is in central KY. Dammit.


----------



## myfinds65 (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh it makes me so sad. Went out today hoping that the rain would have helped bring some on and only found one very old yellow that I just crumbled up. I'm not giving up though, yes I'm hard headed but I've got to keep looking and hopefully....


----------



## queengretal (Apr 25, 2015)

Went out again today in Eastern Clark County. I found one HUGE yellow that was prime for picking and two small yellows almost too old to pick. Also found a cluster of Devil's Urns. Not sure the rains have helped us much but I'll continue to go out next week after the weekend rains. Is there a way to post a picture on this site?


----------



## lionsmane (Apr 30, 2016)

I had a friend bring me 2 creme colored he had picked wed. in Morehead Thursday morning.Thursday at noon I was back in Estill and found bumkiss. Same this morn before the rain.


----------

